# CMake Problem



## mark76 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hmm


```
Stop in /usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.7/Bootstrap.cmk.
---------------------------------------------
Error when bootstrapping CMake:
Problem while running make
---------------------------------------------
Log of errors: /usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.7/Bootstrap.cmk/cmake_bootstrap.log
---------------------------------------------
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to [email]kde@FreeBSD.org[/email] [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-2.8.7/config.log" including the output of
the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide
an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/cmake.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/cmake.
```

For the record I got the same problem when attempting to install gtk-oxygen engine from ports.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 22, 2012)

Did you replace FreeBSD's make(1) with GNU's devel/gmake?


----------

